# Australia Up In Smoke - a must see.



## CJB85 (30/10/20)

I just watched the premiere of Pippa Star’s documentary “Australia up in Smoke” on Youtube. This is a must see and something to share with any vaping skeptics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------

